
B-Sides: Graham Greene’s “Stamboul Train” - diodorus
https://www.publicbooks.org/b-sides-graham-greenes-stamboul-train/
======
farnerup
Greene is brilliant as always, but I found it to be a very bleak novel. You
feel sorry for all the characters, because they have low self-esteem and are
powerless to control their own destinies.

------
lmm
Am I going crazy? I could swear this was posted yesterday, not "2 hours ago".

~~~
saagarjha
No, you’re not. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
for more details of how this works.

